# how do you attach audio onto a website?



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

On a website, I was thinking of putting audio on it, which is in *.rm format. (yes, this question is linked to my previous thread). Instead of making it run automatically when someone surfs onto a particular page, I want to make sure they have the option to listen to it. (ie, they click onto an icon which launches real player). What is the html for this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

DAMMIT I CAN'T SHOW THE HTML CAUSE IT KEEPS EXECUTING THE CODE!!!

Okay 4th edit....READ THE ATTACHMENT


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

here it is...


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=98866

post#5


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

thanks endemix


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Endemix 
If you want to show HTML code in a future post enclose it in the php tags


```
Whatever

[URL]http://mydomain/myfile.rm[/URL]

This .ram page file might be called peter.ram

The actual link to call the file (in another page such as music.html) would be

[URL]Play the Tiptoe song[/URL]

Thus the page peter.ram would not actually be viewed, it merely holds a call to the file myfile.rm

It also might help to add the following meta tag in your calling music page (the one that has the link to peter.ram)
```
steam


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

thanks


----------

